# Salary problem



## colassou (3 mo ago)

Hello guys, I’m new here. I have a question if someone can help me ?
i am a British expat category 3, in my contrat that I sign in Uk there is an exchange rate of 5,94, if the rate drop by 10% my company give me a compensation. Since 7 years they give 20% compensation every month, but they want to change the rules now. But by calculating the last 7 years I realise that the compensation was not covering all. Over 4 years I miss 44500aed. But on the other side I’ve been overpaid around 30000aed over the other 3 years. I have been told that my company can’t ask me to refund the 30000aed but have to give me the 44500aed. Because they should have follow the rate every month instead of giving me this compensation without looking at it for 7years. 
Anyone has a answer to that ?
is it 44500Aed for me or 44500-30000aed ?

Please help !!!


Thanks,

Colassou


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm afraid your post doesn't make much sense. What is a 'British expat category 3'? What is the purpose of the exchange rate compensation if you're being paid in AED in a UAE bank account? Unless you're being paid AED into a UK GBP bank account, eg working offshore? Why on God's earth has it taken you SEVEN years to find out you're being underpaid??!! More meat on the bones please.


----------



## colassou (3 mo ago)

Hello, I paid from UK GBP to AED in Dubai. I work for an English Conpany. I have a sponsor here and the Conpany pay my salary from UK, that’s why the exchange rate is not in my favour. Honestly this year the rate fall crazy and I alert my HR department in UK that it can’t continu like that. So they made a graphic showing me back in 2015 when they started to give me a compensation on my salary in accordance with my contract, but nobody follow up in HR the situation and they leave the compensation running until now. So I’ve done my calculation from 2015 and realised that since 2015 :
2015 extra 17000aed
2016 extra 3500aed
2017 missing 10500aed
2018 missing 1400aed
2019 missing 16000aed
2020 missing 11000aed
2021 extra 5600aed

that why my question is can they deduct what I received extra to what I didn’t received.
Because I have some peoples telling me that they can’t deduct the extra form the missing as is salary.
They should pay me 38900aed missing.
Is that correct ?
Any legal proof of that ?
I’m very bad with this thing and I don’t want to get tricked by my conpany !!

thanks very much for your help !


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Thanks, a bit clearer now. This 'sponsor' you speak of, is it related to your company in UK? Can't the sponsor pay you in AED to a local bank account and then bill your UK company? It would make things a hell of a lot simpler.

But to answer your original question, you need to look at the contract (UK contract?) you signed and see what it says wrt compensation. Take legal advice if necessary.


----------



## colassou (3 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply, actually on my contract it says only, if the rate go down 10% under 5,94 we will give you a compensation and that it.


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

I'll ask again, why can't your sponsor pay you in AED to a local bank in UAE?


----------



## colassou (3 mo ago)

That’s what we looking for at the moment.


----------



## colassou (3 mo ago)

But do you have any idea for my problem if extra cash???


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

colassou said:


> But do you have any idea for my problem if extra cash???


Sorry no idea. Unless you're willing to post your employment contract on here, you need to speak to a UK solicitor and seek professional legal advice.


----------

